

Favimon: web game in which you battle and collect website favicons - Raphael
http://www.matthewhollett.com/favimon/

======
modeless
zombo.com has no attack moves, so while fighting it you can heal all of your
favimons and upgrade all of their stats.

~~~
mmastrac
Alternatively, facebook.com has a "block application" that can disable all of
the offensive items on an opponent and you can do the same thing.

Edit: others have noted seeing variations of theis on other favimons (see
threads below).

------
jefe78
Really enjoying this for some reason.

I'd love to be able to add my own icons to the database somehow.

Edit - what about allowing us to add our own icons but having them weighted by
something like their Alexa site ranking? That should keep anyone from creating
a super-icon.

~~~
eberfreitas
Feeling the same way :) It's fun and if you own a website it's nice to see how
you favimon behaves!

~~~
jefe78
I went out of my way to target YC and Github...those were some nasty fights!

Edit - avoid Google for awhile! Firm beating by them :S

~~~
varjag
I found good way to beat Google early was to grab time.com first, they use
their Unscrupulous power to grab "Don't be Evil" attack from Google, then
attack back with it.

(Also, I feel like a step closer to understanding Pokemon generation now)

~~~
zepolen
I feel a step further; This game was appealing for about 3 minutes.

------
oulipian
Hi, I am the creator of Favimon! Thanks for the link and the feedback. The
game is still in beta - I'm working on making it more challenging, improving
performance on mobile browsers, and a few other things. Favimon is basically a
wild idea I had a few months ago - I've been amazed by the traffic it's been
receiving.

As a few people have pointed out, each time you encounter a favimon it has a
new set of actions, randomized from a pool of actions that correspond to its
classes (such as 'blog', 'shop', or site-specific classes like 'google').

Favimon was recently awarded Most Original in the Mozilla Labs Game On 2010
competition: <https://gaming.mozillalabs.com/games/winners>

You can follow development on Twitter: <http://www.twitter.com/favimon>

~~~
Nemisis7654
I just want to say that this is a very cool idea, and I have found it as
addicting as Pokemon was, haha. Thanks for bringing me back to my youth.

------
pavel_lishin
It would be nice if the Favimon healed themselves over time, so I don't have
to sit and click "heal... heal... heal..." over and over with a several second
wait in between.

It'd be nice to go to bed, and wake up in the morning with my Favimon all
ready to go.

------
shaggyfrog
A Web server hosting www.example.com and example.com aren't necessarily the
same. When typing a URL into the box, he prefix "www" is getting chopped off
by the backend irrespective of this fact.

~~~
oulipian
True, but for the purposes of the game, it doesn't really make a difference,
as www.example.com is unlikely to have a different favicon than example.com.
So I am clipping them just to make it simpler to input URLs.

------
iM8t
Simply stupid, but yet so much fun

------
anonymoushn
4chan.org is quite powerful.

Edit: to the point that it makes google.com trivial. I wonder if there are
sites that are difficult to fight with 4chan.org.

~~~
jarin
somethingawful.com and fark.com are also pretty powerful, it seems like any
site where memes come from is strong.

------
mikeknoop
Is this, this? <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2289425>

~~~
oulipian
I made Favimon, so I can answer with great certainty: nope!

------
zackb
So, I was bored <http://i.imgur.com/7GVBy.png>

Totally ruins this fun, addicting game though

------
mathgladiator
Be careful when manipulating your opponent's stats as they don't reset when
you get them. I got microsoft.com and owned my future favimon.

~~~
JoshTriplett
Embrace, extend, extinguish? :)

------
jarin
eHarmony is a good one to get, because it can heal your other Favimons. It
doesn't recognize SetForMarriage.com as a dating site yet :(

~~~
pavel_lishin
I don't see a healing action for it :(

~~~
pavel_lishin
Nevermind, I see now that the actions are somewhat randomly generated.

------
martinshen
Totally jacking this from a friend of mine on repost of facebook but:

Gotta cache them all!

------
andrewflnr
I clobbered Google, Yahoo, and YCombinator with Reddit. I'm not sure I quite
get this.

------
qeorge
ebay.com comes with "Withhold", which can disable the opponent's attacks one
by one. If you disable them all you have a free round to upgrade/refresh
everyone.

I love this game. :)

~~~
pavel_lishin
I think the actions are somewhat randomly generated from a possible set -
GotFuturama.com also came with something similar for me, but Nintendo.com
changed its actions after the second time I got it.

------
dunstad
4chan easily defeated HN. It's a dark world we live in...

------
thatusertwo
nice game, no idea what i was doing but played for 30 minutes. good times.

------
zackb
bing.com used Search Overload, but google.com was not hurt!

------
autalpha
lol: "bing.com used Search, but google.com was not hurt!"

